# Animal Crossing Hunger Games



## James_ (Mar 16, 2020)

*The round has ended. Go here to see the placements, or go to page 5 to see the start.*







*Hello, and welcome to the Animal Crossing Hunger Games!*

Why is it Animal Crossing instead of GBAtemp this time? Check the date, dumbass.
This time, instead of just saying you're in, you have to pick an Animal Crossing character. It can be your favourite character, or you can choose Tom Nook if you're a moron. And don't even think about picking Isabelle, she's already been picked by me. So fuck you. The character you choose will then battle the other characters everyone else has chosen. Who will win? We'll find out soon enough.

Just like the GBAtemp Hunger Games, the Animal Crossing Hunger Games uses the BrantSteele Hunger Games Simulator, which is fully based on luck, and can get very frustrating due to your character doing the most dumb stuff and dying from it. No input is needed, so all you need to do is choose an Animal Crossing character, and you're all set. The game begins soon, so be sure to get a placement ensured before someone gets it first! Once again, please keep in mind this is fully vanilla, meaning there will be no special events added.






_*Who's who?*
1. James_ - Isabelle
2. Extrasklep - Rover
3. alexander1970 - K.K. Slider
4.  HellaJvke - Aziz
5. AmandaRose - Jitters
6. Nobody_Important4u - Tom Nook
7. smileyhead -  Scoot
8. Mr. Looigi - Raymond
9. Kyouken - Octavian
10. Something whatever - Kid Cat
11. Chary - Pierce
12. VinsCool - Bob
13. Uiaad - Hamphrey
14. Cactus - Flick
15. Stealphie - Mr. Resetti
16. keven3447 - Villager
17. JuanMena - Kiki
18. RyuShinobi500 - Kicks
19. x65943 -  Blanca
20. cauliquackers - Anicotti
21. OctogenderIceBadger - Benedict
22. Kingy_ - Rosie
23. Seriel - Hazel
24. Ricken - C.J._​


----------



## IC_ (Mar 16, 2020)

Do I have to say who I want to choose


----------



## James_ (Mar 16, 2020)

Extrasklep said:


> Do I have to say who I want to choose


I mean... your avatar is Rover sooooooo


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 16, 2020)

I have no ideas which Animals are there....I like some Doggy please....no matter which.


Edit:
Ok,Dog Singer or so.


----------



## HellaJvke (Mar 16, 2020)

Can i Choose Aziz the Lion from the OG animal-crossing on gamecube

he was so cool had arrows in his umbrella and blue lions mane


----------



## James_ (Mar 16, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Edit:
> Ok,Dog Singer or so.


I guess you want K.K. Slider.


HellaJvke said:


> Can i Choose Aziz the Lion from the OG animal-crossing on gamecube
> 
> he was so cool had arrows in his umbrella and blue lions mane


Hell yeah


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 16, 2020)

I want in and please can I be Jitters.





And please can I not die in round one like every other time I enter the hunger games lol


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 16, 2020)

Tom nook

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Btw do you even have permission of kinky guy?


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 16, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Tom nook
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Btw do you even have permission of kinky guy?


The kinky guy lol I think you mean Kingy_


And yes James has permission from Kingy.


----------



## James_ (Mar 17, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> The kinky guy lol I think you mean Kingy_
> 
> 
> And yes James has permission from Kingy.
> ...


This is from last month.

And then again this isn't really *GBAtemp* Hunger Games so.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 17, 2020)

James_ said:


> _
> *It starts when it starts damn it*_​



...and when ?


----------



## James_ (Mar 17, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> ...and when ?


...

when enough people join.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 17, 2020)

James_ said:


> ...
> 
> when enough people join.


Thank you,James.


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 17, 2020)

I'll be Scoot.


----------



## James_ (Mar 17, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> I'll be Scoot.


I see you have excellent taste


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 17, 2020)

Uh
I’m in
I just wanna be a cat character XD


----------



## James_ (Mar 17, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Uh
> I’m in
> I just wanna be a cat character XD


Here, have Raymond


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)

Come on People,you are all at home now.
What can be actual more Important (except enough Paper) then the Animal Crossing Hunger Games.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2020)

Count me in as Ocatvian.


----------



## Something whatever (Mar 18, 2020)

I'll be Kid cat


----------



## Chary (Mar 19, 2020)

Are there still slots? I wanna be Pierce the hawk lol


----------



## James_ (Mar 19, 2020)

Kyouken said:


> Count me in as Ocatvian.





Something whatever said:


> I'll be Kid cat





Chary said:


> Are there still slots? I wanna be Pierce the hawk lol


Aight.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2020)

Man,I am starving....


----------



## James_ (Mar 23, 2020)

Well than anyone else wanna join?

Since literally nobody joined since Friday I may have to knock down the available amount of slots


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 23, 2020)

James_ said:


> Well than anyone else wanna join?
> 
> Since literally nobody joined since Friday I may have to knock down the available amount of slots



It starts.....
It starts.....
It starts.....
It starts.....
It starts.....
It starts.....
It starts.....
It starts.....
It starts.....
It starts.....
It starts.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 23, 2020)

@Uiaad @VinsCool can you please join as we are rather short of participants.


----------



## Uiaad (Mar 23, 2020)

I have no of any animal crossing characters lol


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 23, 2020)

Yo yo yo I'm in


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2020)

Yeah,Guinea Pig and Catwoman joined.

Where the Hell is @James_  when we need him....


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Yo yo yo I'm in


oh yeah, I'll pick Bob!


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 24, 2020)

Uiaad said:


> I have no of any animal crossing characters lol


Uiaad allow me to pick for you then. You are now Hamphrey.


----------



## Uiaad (Mar 24, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Uiaad allow me to pick for you then. You are now Hamphrey.
> 
> View attachment 200645


Sounds good to me


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 24, 2020)

Why has @VinsCool went Bob the laziest animal in all Animal Crossing games ??


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Why has @VinsCool went Bob the laziest animal in all Animal Crossing games ??


Because I'm a cat, and I'm lazy.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 24, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Because I'm a cat, and I'm lazy.


Fair enough I guess seen as how Uiaad is now Hamphrey Animal Crossings grumpy motherfucker  ￼￼￼￼


----------



## Cactus (Mar 24, 2020)

I wanna play as Flick, he's red and likes bugs I need no further convincing


----------



## Stealphie (Mar 24, 2020)

I wanna be Resetti


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 24, 2020)

i would like to join, can i be the male villager protag


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2020)

WHERE IS @James_  ???????


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 24, 2020)

I want KIKI!







Spoiler: Also, say hi to my very own REAL LIFE KIKI


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2020)

Just out of curiosity what is this thread about? is it some sort of IF game


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2020)

RyuShinobi500 said:


> Just out of curiosity what is this thread about? is it some sort of IF game





> Just like the GBAtemp Hunger Games, the Animal Crossing Hunger Games uses the BrantSteele Hunger Games Simulator, which is fully based on luck, and can get very frustrating due to your character doing the most dumb stuff and dying from it. No input is needed, so all you need to do is choose an Animal Crossing character, and you're all set. The game begins soon, so be sure to get a placement ensured before someone gets it first! Once again, please keep in mind this is fully vanilla, meaning there will be no special events added.



https://gbatemp.net/threads/animal-crossing-hunger-games.560113/


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2020)

I would like to participate here is my avatar


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2020)

Oh the Same as mine.I have no idea if this works...

@James_   PLEASE !!!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Oh the Same as mine.I have no idea if this works...
> 
> @James_   PLEASE !!!!!!


Oh sorry I will change avitars


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2020)

RyuShinobi500 said:


> Oh sorry I will change avitars



We have to wait for our Host....


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2020)

okay done


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 24, 2020)

@James_ 
WHERE ARE YOU MOTHERFUCKER 
I NEED TO KILL PEOPLE ASAP!


----------



## James_ (Mar 24, 2020)

I disappear for a day and get mentioned 3 times
Shut

Anyway, I'll go add everyone who wanted to join to the list


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 24, 2020)

YAY I'M IN!

Just remember folks:

Kiki being a cat has FANGS, and CLAWS, and CUTE EARS. And her piss can lead to cancer!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2020)

James_ said:


> _I'm too lazy to add a picture of the characters chosen so I'll just do a list._
> _I can't even add a fucking spoiler because if I try to edit it it's like "Fuck you"_​



Yes,always the same:

First "I want to do this ..."

and then

"I´m to lazy.....

I want to say:
KILL HIM FIRST !!!!


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 24, 2020)

We only need 6 more victims


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 24, 2020)

waaaaaaaarriooooors
come out to plaaaaaaaayyyy​


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 28, 2020)

Are we playing yet?


----------



## James_ (Mar 28, 2020)

God damn it people, join in, we only have 6 spots left and it's been ages


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 28, 2020)

Just finished watching Catching Fire and now I'm all pumped up and ready to fight. Come on members of the temp get yourself signed up for the first ever AC Hunger Games.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 28, 2020)

If nobody Joins in (no i am not talking about myself) i will nominate someone.
And trust me you do not want that.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 28, 2020)

Just tag random users already. I need the sacrifice to begin.


----------



## x65943 (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm in, I'm Blanca!


----------



## x65943 (Mar 28, 2020)

I nominate 
@cauliquackers 
@Kingy_


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Mar 28, 2020)

x65943 said:


> I nominate
> @cauliquackers
> @Kingy_



only if u take me to tarantula island

Im anicotti please


----------



## x65943 (Mar 28, 2020)

When you start the simulation you are gonna do faces, right?


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 28, 2020)

Ok i am gonna do it
Here are my rules: i will tag someone and if that person doesn't respond i will put character for them ( you can also say that you don't want to be involved but you are a boomer then)

@Ricken
  I challange you mr my evil clone!

@Seriel
  You can finally be you're beloved seriel killer.

-snip-


----------



## OctogenderIceBadger (Mar 28, 2020)

I call Benedict, as most of the better animals have been taken. And he has the dopest house



James_ said:


> *Hello, and welcome to the Animal Crossing Hunger Games!*
> 
> Why is it Animal Crossing instead of GBAtemp this time? Check the date, dumbass.
> This time, instead of just saying you're in, you have to pick an Animal Crossing character. It can be your favourite character, or you can choose Tom Nook if you're a moron. And don't even think about picking Isabelle, she's already been picked by me. So fuck you. The character you choose will then battle the other characters everyone else has chosen. Who will win? We'll find out soon enough.
> ...


----------



## Kingy (Mar 29, 2020)

count me in, I'm aboutta go god mode


----------



## x65943 (Mar 29, 2020)

Kingy_ said:


> count me in, I'm aboutta go god mode


But which animal crossing character are you picking?


----------



## Kingy (Mar 29, 2020)

x65943 said:


> But which animal crossing character are you picking?


uhhhhh rosie cuz that's the only one I can think of


----------



## Seriel (Mar 29, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Ok i am gonna do it
> Here are my rules: i will tag someone and if that person doesn't respond i will put character for them ( you can also say that you don't want to be involved but you are a boomer then)
> 
> @Ricken
> ...


hazel


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 29, 2020)

@Ricken 
Is not responding so he can be Brutus (Yes i know that it's not a real villager but i think it sounds fun).


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 29, 2020)

@James_ 
I am in severe case of wanting to kill everyone so... ADD THE FUCKING PEOPLE IN!


----------



## Ricken (Mar 30, 2020)

Ah yes hi hello, I don't know Animal Crossing characters so anything works for me


----------



## James_ (Mar 30, 2020)

Alright I THINK the list is full now, finally, the round will hopefully start at 6pm GMT. If not, tomorrow.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 30, 2020)

James_ said:


> Alright I THINK the list is full now, finally, the round will hopefully start at 6pm GMT. If not, tomorrow.


Cool!
I wanna eat your corpses so badly. I'm hungry.


----------



## James_ (Mar 30, 2020)

Now for the tedious process of getting a picture of every character, adding them into the simulator and screenshotting every part of the round, all on a tablet


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 30, 2020)

James_ said:


> Alright I THINK the list is full now, finally, the round will hopefully start at 6pm GMT. If not, tomorrow.



Oh,no good Time....
....is no good for me,have to go clean the Windows,cooking,feed the Pets.....so much work to do......


----------



## Something whatever (Mar 30, 2020)

hyped


----------



## James_ (Mar 30, 2020)

Alright.
I got all the characters into the simulation.
I have decided to start the round tomorrow instead as it's already almost 6pm and I'm hella tired.
At least the wait is almost finally over.


----------



## x65943 (Mar 31, 2020)

This is starting to feel like playing a game of actual animal crossing

Everything is a day away

Fruit tree growth, house remodel, new store inventory ;A;


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2020)

Start it,start it...I will kill ´em all....


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 31, 2020)

SOONTM....


----------



## James_ (Mar 31, 2020)

Do you guys mind if I make the death rate medium instead of high? The round will last longer if I do so.


----------



## Ricken (Mar 31, 2020)

James_ said:


> Do you guys mind if I make the death rate medium instead of high? The round will last longer if I do so.


Yes yes please do so


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2020)

James_ said:


> Do you guys mind if I make the death rate medium instead of high? The round will last longer if I do so.



I was not killed in the First Round ? YES...it is my Turn...KILL !!!!


----------



## James_ -- Bloodbath (Mar 31, 2020)

Alright, it is time to begin the Animal Crossing Hunger Games.
We start off with the bloodbath.



Spoiler: Bloodbath









Surprisingly, nobody died during the bloodbath.



I will post updates every 10 minutes or so.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh boy it starts! 
I am can already hear screams of my enemies


----------



## James_ -- Day 1 and Night 1 (Mar 31, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Oh boy it starts!
> I am can already hear screams of my enemies


More like the cheers of your enemies...



Spoiler: Day 1








Tom Nook, Jitters, Benedict and Rover died.
@Nobody_Important4u @AmandaRose @OctogenderIceBadger @Extrasklep





Spoiler: Night 1








Nobody died.


----------



## IC_ (Mar 31, 2020)

New Horizons:


James_ said:


> Rover died.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 31, 2020)

James_ said:


> More like the cheers of your enemies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everybody hates tom nook, so i am not suprised that he was one of first to Die :')


----------



## James_ -- Day 2 and Night 2 (Mar 31, 2020)

Spoiler: Day 2








Aziz died.
@HellaJvke





Spoiler: Night 2








Nobody died.


----------



## James_ -- Day 3 and Night 3 (Mar 31, 2020)

Spoiler: Day 3








Kid Cat died.
@Something whatever





Spoiler: Night 3








Rosie died.
@Kingy_


----------



## IC_ (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks Bob


----------



## James_ -- Day 4, Night 4, Day 5 and Night 5 (Mar 31, 2020)

Spoiler: Day 4








Blanca died.
@x65943





Spoiler: Night 4








Nobody died.






Spoiler: Day 5








C.J. and Bob died.
@Ricken @VinsCool





Spoiler: Night 5








Nobody died.


----------



## Something whatever (Mar 31, 2020)

Extrasklep said:


> Thanks Bob


Dead already...KAT KIDD


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 31, 2020)

Why in every motherfuckung hunger games am I killed off straight away??????


----------



## James_ -- Day 6 and Night 6 (Mar 31, 2020)

Spoiler: Day 6








Nobody died.





Spoiler: Night 6








Nobody died.





AmandaRose said:


> Why in every motherfuckung hunger games am I killed off straight away??????


Not my fault. Blame BrantSteele.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2020)

Round 7 - better than last Time(s).


----------



## James_ -- Day 7 and Night 7 (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh wait lmao hold on I edited it out of the post


Spoiler: Day 7








Kiki died.
@JuanMena





Spoiler: Night 7








Scoot and K.K. Slider died.
@smileyhead @alexander1970


----------



## James_ -- Day 8 and Night 8 (Mar 31, 2020)

Spoiler: Day 8








Anicotti died.
@cauliquackers





Spoiler: Night 8








Nobody died.


----------



## James_ -- Day 9 and Night 9 (Mar 31, 2020)

Spoiler: Day 9








Nobody died.





Spoiler: Night 9








Hamphrey and Raymond died.
@Uiaad @Mr. Looigi


----------



## Chary (Mar 31, 2020)

wtf octavian RUDE


----------



## James_ -- The Feast (Mar 31, 2020)

Time for The Feast.


Spoiler: The Feast









Kicks died.
@RyuShinobi500 

I like how everyone decided not to go to the Feast, and then Kicks fucking dies from an infection


----------



## Chary (Mar 31, 2020)

wtf what a bunch of boring animals


----------



## James_ (Mar 31, 2020)

Chary said:


> wtf what a bunch of boring animals


We found an animal crossing hater boys


----------



## x65943 (Mar 31, 2020)

James_ said:


> We found an animal crossing hater boys


Nah more like they aren't killing each other - we demand entertainment


----------



## James_ (Mar 31, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Nah more like they aren't killing each other - we demand entertainment


i was joking

also stay tuned


----------



## James_ -- Day 10 and Night 10 (Mar 31, 2020)

Spoiler: Day 10








Hazel died.
@Seriel





Spoiler: Night 10








Nobody died.


----------



## Chary (Mar 31, 2020)

SO YOU BUST UP MY SUPPLIES ONLY TO BEG FOR DEATH FROM ME? OCTAVIAAAAAAN


----------



## James_ -- Day 11 and Night 11 (Mar 31, 2020)

Spoiler: Day 11








Isabelle, Mr. Resetti and Pierce died.
@James_ @Stealphie @Chary 

You motherfuckers.





Spoiler: Night 11








Nobody died.


----------



## Chary (Mar 31, 2020)

omg


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 31, 2020)

WHAT THE FUCK? I DIED THAT FAST?
Oh well lol


----------



## James_ -- Day 12 and the winner (Mar 31, 2020)

Spoiler: Day 12








Octavian and Villager died.
@Kyouken @keven3477




And there we go, it's over.



Spoiler: The Winner



Alright... the winner is...




Flick!
Congratulations, @Cactus! You won the Animal Crossing Hunger Games!

And so the pattern continues.

Extrasklep - killed me in GBAtemp HG Round 21 - she won
Nobody_Important4u - killed me in GBAtemp HG Round 22 - he won
Cactus - killed me in Animal Crossing HG - he won

Jesus.



Alright, see you next month


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2020)

James_ said:


> Alright, see you next month



Start when ?


----------



## James_ (Mar 31, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Start when ?


Listen here, you motherfucking cu-
[The rest of this post has been censored for obvious reasons. Please understand.]


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 31, 2020)

That was fun.
Kiki totally behave like me. Questioning the sanity of everything she received and spared the life of someone when  she could've totally killed him.


----------



## James_ -- Placements (Mar 31, 2020)

Here's the placements.





Okay, that's all the time I've got. I gotta get back to playing Animal Crossing New Horizons on my Nintendo Switch.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2020)

Thank you for being our Host.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 31, 2020)

To @Cactus


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 31, 2020)

James_ said:


> Spoiler: Day 9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s funny cuz I totally forgot who I was so I was just waiting to be mentioned


----------



## James_ (Mar 31, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> It’s funny cuz I totally forgot who I was so I was just waiting to be mentioned


I chose Raymond for you, and you forgot?


----------



## Stealphie (Mar 31, 2020)

James_ said:


> Spoiler: Day 11
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck you all
but god 5th place is way better than the near last place that i had on the previous round


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2020)

James_ said:


> Time for The Feast.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Feast
> ...



wow that kick guy is of weak character


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 31, 2020)

aww, so close to victory. well i had a good time with issabella even though i ruined her supplies in the end


----------



## Cactus (Apr 1, 2020)

Never felt more identified than when Flick tried to sleep the entire day and then passed out from exhaustion on day 2, I’m proud of that boy
I had classes the entire day, this was actually nice to see!!


----------



## HellaJvke (Apr 1, 2020)

atleast i was killed by scoot, that adorable green duck takes my breath away <3


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2020)

3rd place? I can live with that. Expected to die sooner once I realized I got mentioned and other people who were mentioned were dead. Thanks for the fun, James.


----------

